# Two fabulous recipes!



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I tried two new fabulous recipes this week. The first, which I will make again and again (both actually, is a French meat pie, called a TourtiÃ¨re.










one double pie crust, unbaked
1 teaspoon salt
2 cups water
2 1/2 cups potato, peeled and cut into 1/2-inch dice (12 to 14 ounces, 1 large potato)
1/2 lb. ground beef
1/2 lb. ground pork
1 cup onion, 1 large onion
1 cup celery, 1 to 2 stalks celery, chopped
2 cloves garlic (more to taste), peeled and minced
1/4 teaspoon ground cloves
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon dry mustard
1 teaspoon ground sage
allspice, dash
salt and pepper, to taste

Directions:

In the 2 cups of water and teaspoon of salt, boil the potatoes until they are fork-tender, then drain them, saving the water.
In a large frying pan, brown the meat, draining off any excess fat when finished. Add the onion, celery, garlic, spices and potato water to the meat. Bring it to a boil, then lower the heat to simmer. Stirring occasionally, continue simmering the mixture for 30 minutes or longer, until the liquid has evaporated and the vegetables are tender.
Mash about half of the potato chunks, and add them to the meat. Gently stir in the remaining chunks of potato.
Remove the mixture from the heat and let it cool to room temperature.

Assembly:

Take one piece of dough out of the refrigerator, unwrap it, and dust both sides with flour. 

Roll it out to about 1/4-inch thick (or less if you prefer a thinner crust).

Line a 9-inch pie pan with the dough, and fill it with the cooled meat mixture. Roll out the remaining dough disk, and place it over the filling.

Trim the excess from the dough and crimp the edges together with a fork or your fingers. 

Baking: 

Bake the pie in a preheated 450Â°F oven for 15 minutes.

Reduce the oven heat to 350Â°F, and bake for an additional 30 minutes, or until the pie is golden brown. Let the pie cool for 15 minutes or so to set up before slicing. Yield: 1 pie, 10 servings.

And this fabulously simple cabbage dish couldnât pair more beautifully with it!

*Green Cabbage and Apple SautÃ©*

1 1/2 lbs. head green cabbage, halved cored and coarsely shredded (12 cups)
1/2 cup chicken stock
1 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
1 tablespoons sugar
1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil
1 small onin, thinly sliced
1 granny smith apples, peeled halved, cored and sliced 1/8 inch thick
salt & freshly ground black pepper

Directions:

In a large bowl, toss the cabbage with the wine, lemon juice and sugar. Let marinate for 1 hour, tossing often.

In a large deep skillet, heat the olive oil. Add the onion and cook over moderate heat until golden, about 8 minutes. Add the cabbage and its marinade and cook over moderately high heat, tossing, until wilted, about 5 minutes. Cover and cook over moderately low heat, stirring occasionally, until almost tender, about 20 minutes. Add the apples and toss well. Cover and cook, stirring occasionally, until the apples are just tender, about 10 minutes. Season with salt and pepper and serve.

Neither lasted long around here!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Whenever I see you recommend something as "fabulous" I just have to pay attention, lol! You've never disappointed me yet. 

In an amazing coincidence, I was just looking for a French Tourtiere recipe yesterday and decided on the one from Canadian Living Magazine. It's similar to yours except it's all pork and has a little different spices. I haven't made it yet (it's for this weekend), but here's a link if anyone is interested: 

http://www.canadianliving.com/food/cooking_school/tourtiere_recipe_and_instructions.php

The cabbage sounds good too! I'll be trying both of these, thanks CJ!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Both recipes look great. How much wine in the cabbage one? I gather white?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I saw that one too Callie! I actually combine 2 recipes and loved the results. I would like to find more variations as we really, really enjoyed that.

Belfry, 1/2 cup Reisling is what it called for, versus my 1/2 cup chicken stock. By that way, what I posted is half the recipe, you can double everything for the original, but that's just too much for just the 2 of us.


----------

